# Dog clippers? Groomers help or anyone who knows anything about dog clippers.



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

So I was looking into getting a pair of dog clippers but I am lost in the sea of clippers. I keep seeing the brands Andis, Oster, and Wahl. I've used Oster sheep clippers on sheep before but I'm not sure if their dog ones are any good. Different brands, models, prices. Does anyone who is familiar with clippers have a recommendation? I have a GSD, wired hair terrier, and and mastiff mix who has thick hair. So are there any clippers that are good for all dog hair types? Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I prefer Andis. 

Andis-AGC-Super-2-Speed

Andis-AG-Super-2-Speed

These are the two that we usually use in our grooming shop. The clippers typically come with a #10 blade. If you are wanting to buzz off a dog's hair, I would suggest a #7FC. (Be careful of armpits!)

Andis-UltraEdge-Clipper-Blade-Size-7FC


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would not recommend clipping a GSDs hair. Isn't the terrier supposed to be stripped, not shaved?

We have an older Wahl set with two speeds that work well when we need to do foster dogs with tangles.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Andis all the way! Mine's worked for years with no problems, plus blades are (relatively) cheap to replace. msvette2u is right, it's actually *worse* for a double-coated dog when they're shaved in the summer than if you leave their hair on. I would not clip a dc (husky, GSD, corgi etc) for any non-medical reason when I was grooming, and yes... I did turn away customers that asked. Here's a basic general tip: if the dog has naturally shiny course fur, they *generally* do not need to be clipped. If you're caring for a wound then use a #10 to shave the area. Terriers are usually stripped, which is an entirely different process and requires no clipper.

But to answer your original question, Andis!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Another vote for Andis. The AG or AGC is a great clipper that should last you forever. You can clip your terrier--most people don't want to handstrip terriers due to the time and labor involved.


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks! I think I might try Andis. I've been doing my research and everyone seems to like them. And with the Terrier I'm not sure if I can strip her coat because she is a terrier mix. She's a rescue dog so I don't have a clue what else she is. Does stripping work with mixed breeds? And I have a friend who would shave her GSD during the summer when it got really hot. Does shaving really make it worse? How so? Just wondering.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes shaving it makes it worse plus they look horrid.
Just brush the undercoat out! If you are not sure how, have a groomer show you. 
You can bathe, brush and blow the coat, but clipping will just make the dog look awful. 
The longer guard hairs protect from the heat and in the winter they grow undercoat. When summer rolls around, well spring actually, they'll "blow" their coat out, which is when you brush the living daylights out of them and get all that undercoat out.



> Does stripping work with mixed breeds?


It depends more on their coat type than breed. If wiry, stripping would be best.
Clipping might be okay (and probably easier) but it depends on what you want your dog's coat to look like.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You take a big risk when shaving a double coated dog. Sometimes the coat doesn't grow back correctly, or at all. As a groomer, I'm kind of horrified when someone wants to shave a GSD ( or a golden, or lab, yes a lab). Well, to be honest, I won't do it. Just keep your dog brushed out, and just use common sense when it's hot outside (shade, wading pool...)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

As for hand stripping a terrier, you'd be hard pressed to find a groomer to do that either. Way too time consuming. I used to hand strip my wire fox terrier, and yes, it looks great, but I won't hand strip customers' dogs. Way too much work, for not enough money. You can clip a terrier and it looks just fine.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> You take a big risk when shaving a double coated dog. Sometimes the coat doesn't grow back correctly, or at all. As a groomer, I'm kind of horrified when someone wants to shave a GSD ( or a golden, or lab, yes a lab). Well, to be honest, I won't do it. Just keep your dog brushed out, and just use common sense when it's hot outside (shade, wading pool...)


Yes, labs! A LOT of labs, and a LOT of pitmix owners. I mean, c'mon... they're near as short a coat as you can get! :wild:

The way a double coat works actually protects the skin from the heat and sun. When you remove the 'reflective coating' you pretty much take off the dog's barrier, and method of directing heat away from the skin. There's a reason folks in desert areas wear long sleeves and pants, it makes a big difference! Since dogs don't sweat exposing their skin has no real advantage. If you're really ****-bent on shaving, anticipate dehydration, ingrown hairs, potentially horrible re-coat, and a lot of itchiness. And if you think shaving will cut down on dirt or mud getting tracked into the house... it'll make it worse! The guard hairs (as I'm sure you've seen first-hand) don't hold dirt particles well. That's why once a muddy GSD is dry you can brush off all the dirt and... voila! Clean dog! Without the guard layer, the exposed undercoat collects dirt like you wouldn't believe, and you'll find it hours later on your couch, in your car, or on that nice new rug you bought. Not that we are strangers to that already, of course! 

But go ahead and shave your terrier, it's always hilarious to see what they look like naked! That's my favorite part of doing humane society 'makeovers'; the before and after is so drastic, everybody gets a kick out of it (and usually leads to a near-immediate adoption).


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! =] I think I'll go ahead and clip the terrier. But not my GSD. Didn't realize how important the guard hairs are or that it might not grow back right.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Brandilm said:


> Thanks everyone! =] I think I'll go ahead and clip the terrier. But not my GSD. Didn't realize how important the guard hairs are or that it might not grow back right.


No worries! That's what this community is here for. I've learned a TON of stuff I didn't know since I joined a few weeks ago, and I've been in the dog world since I was ten in one way or another.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The terrier's fur won't grow back the same, either, but it's probably not the end of the world


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

As a GROOMER, I do it for a living 5 sometimes 6 days a week. I will say that it depends on the dog on whether the coat will grow back right or not. I will also say that there is a lot of misinformation in this thread. Go talk to a local groomer, one that has been doing it for years. 

I do shave some GSDs, not my favorite thing to do, but it isn't the end of the world either. I MUCH PREFER people to just have them get a good bath,brush and blow out. 

Stripping a pet dogs coat is silly and asinine. MANY groomers don't know how to properly strip a coat anymore, it is a dying art. Plus stripping is painful for the dog and time consuming, I charge 100$ an HOUR to hand strip a dog. To properly strip a coat you need to have been taught by someone knowledgable and the dog needs to have had it done since they were a puppy.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

VonKromeHaus said:


> I will also say that there is a lot of misinformation in this thread. Go talk to a local groomer, one that has been doing it for years.


*points to self*

Everybody has their own opinions based on their own education and experience. I'm glad you added yours to the mix.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

<--- also a groomer :greet: for 35 years now. 

Talk about a lost art! It's so rare to find someone that can actually scissor these days. All those years ago, I learned from a couple of guys that showed toy dogs, and another girl that showed standard poodles (hence the scissoring!), and another that showed terriers (she's an AKC judge now). It was a good education (and a great grooming shop!).


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I do handstrip terriers, if they have the coat and the temperament for it. But most people aren't going to spend $150 to have handstripping done when they can spend $45 to have the same dog clippered. Terrier hair loses its hard, wiry texture and intense color when it's clipped, but it's not the end of the world for a pet dog.

I do give summer clips to longhaired dogs like Aussies, Border Collies, Golden Retrievers, etc. I HATE doing it to short-coated dogs like Labs, GSDs and such, fortunately I'm not asked to do it very often and sometimes I've flat out refused--it's just assinine to shave a dog that already only has 1/2" of hair unless there is a medical reason to do so.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I learned from a lady that was one of the first certified master groomers in WA state. She also showed dogs and did a lot of show grooming. She taught me scissoring and stripping. As well as the little details that matter. I started at a new salon a couple months ago(better pay,better atmosphere,boss that isn't an alcoholic!) and my new boss told me that she'd not seen someone my age, be able to scissor as well as I do. That was an amazing compliment as she has been doing it for over 37 years. Hand stripping and scissoring are both lost arts. 

I much prefer to clipper a pet terrier than try and hand strip them plus no one wants to pay that kind of money for handstripping anymore.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I do a beautiful little wire fox terrier that has an amazing coat. She's lost her rich color since I don't strip her, but she still has a hard wiry coat. Unlike 98 percent of the dogs that come through a grooming shop, she came from a breeder that shows. 

It's so nice to groom dogs that look like the standard! 

While I'm complaining... Since when did golden retrievers get so BIG, and RED, and have long pointy muzzles? Why all the white, and black, schnauzers? Doesn't anyone get a plain old salt and pepper schnauzer anymore? And don't get me started on the puppymill parti colored ones. 

I could go on and on. So I'll stop.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Agreed... I never was 'trusted' enough at the shop I trained at to scissor any 'real' poodles, but boy was it fun to try! I still practice on my rescue labradoodle, I don't mind if he occasionally looks odd. 

For all you groomer folks, if any of you went to schools to learn (I trained in a private shop, from bather on up) where did you go and would you recommend it? *apparently attempts to hijack thread*


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I apprenticed at a shop. In my mind, that would be the best way to learn.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I also did an apprenticeship. I started as a bather/brusher, then learned how to use clippers and scissors under expert tutelage, over a long period of time (about 3 years). I really do feel that's the best way to learn. Not only is it less expensive, it allows more hands-on experience in the real world, and the learning doesn't end after 12 weeks! 

I learned from a guy who was a professional handler. He showed Poodles, Setters, Chihuahuas, and several other breeds. I never did get the hang of scissoring poodles quite like he could--he was a true artist--but I do a passable job.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree! There is no way in the world you can learn to scissor WELL if you don't get to practice every day for months on end, and a grooming school won't give you that opportunity. 

There _is_ an art to scissoring! And hey, "passable" is way better than most groomers these days.


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

I did end up clipping the Terrier mix. She seems much happier in this hotter weather now that she doesn't have so much fur on her. It turned out pretty good. There were a few spots where I had to go back with scissors to get it to look the way I wanted it to. I actually like using scissors you can do soo much more than you can with a pair of clippers. I practically did her whole head with scissors because I was afraid I would mess it up with the clippers! My sister told me that she actually looks cuter now. Haha. 

As for my GSD he doesn't have short hair, his hair is actually pretty long that is why I was wondering about clipping him, but I am no pro (...yet) so I don't want to mess his fur up. 

Thanks everybody for the great info and input!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Brandilm said:


> I did end up clipping the Terrier mix. She seems much happier in this hotter weather now that she doesn't have so much fur on her. It turned out pretty good. There were a few spots where I had to go back with scissors to get it to look the way I wanted it to. I actually like using scissors you can do soo much more than you can with a pair of clippers. I practically did her whole head with scissors because I was afraid I would mess it up with the clippers! My sister told me that she actually looks cuter now. Haha.


Even the pros usually scissor the head. I want to see a photo!

I wouldn't try to shave your GSD--I've done it to coated GSDs before, but I'd much prefer to see the dog kept brushed out really well. Shaving double-coated hair is much different than shaving terrier hair. It doesn't cut the same way, it clogs up the clipper blades horribly, and it's almost impossible to get the haircut smooth.


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

Alrighty I'll have to get a picture up here soon then. 
But how do you apprenticeship for someone?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Brandilm said:


> But how do you apprenticeship for someone?


Are you talking about, being a professional groomer, or just learning to groom your own dog? If you want to be a professional, you must have a strong work ethic, confidence, and not be afraid to beat the pavement and go from groomer to groomer and see if anyone would be willing to take on an apprentice. Grooming is hard, physical work so you must be in good physical shape with strong hands, back, and feet. Many apprentices drop out after a couple of years in grooming. Sometimes in order to sweeten the deal you'll need to offer payment for someone to teach you--you have to pay for grooming school, so it's not a ridiculous idea to pay someone to give you what amounts to private lessons in a working shop.

If you just want to learn how to groom your own dog, keep doing it and you'll get better and better each time. There are also grooming books that can be helpful.


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

I want to become a professional dog groomer/ trainer, and eventually own my own business. I'm just not sure how I go about doing so. I know everyone has to start somewhere I'm just looking for a way to get a good start/foot in the door.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Brandilm said:


> I want to become a professional dog groomer/ trainer, and eventually own my own business. I'm just not sure how I go about doing so. I know everyone has to start somewhere I'm just looking for a way to get a good start/foot in the door.


Buy some books on grooming, read up, and keep working on your own dogs. You can go to a grooming school, which costs money and provides very basic information, but will give you a start. You can look around and see if any groomers are hiring for a bather/brusher position, which will allow you valuable experience and practice handling animals. Then if the shop owner is amenable, you could talk about apprenticing. I've been grooming for over 20 years and I love it--but it's not an easy job!


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is a picture or the terrier mix.


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

And do you have any references for books? Any good ones the you would suggest I read?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Your terrier looks really good! I think the best grooming book out there right now is Notes from the Grooming Table by Melissa Verplank. It's a bit pricey at $60, but worth every penny; there are detailed drawings and diagrams for all breeds and valuable information. Most importantly, the grooming standards are up to date. There are some older grooming books out there which have some good pointers, but the standards are outdated. I can't even think of the book titles as I haven't cracked them for probably ten years.


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks! And alright I've researched it some and I think I'm going to get it. I was also wondering what kind of dryer is best? Or brand? I'm looking at buying equipment now.


----------



## evannicholls (Dec 14, 2017)

Dog clippers are essentially made to keep dogs well groomed and in good shape. There are various types of clipper for dogs and used for different purposes. Depending on how much coat you want to remove from your dog, you can choose the type of clipper to be used.
There are also trimmers to cut extra hairs around ears and tails which are generally used for light use. I once bought grooming set for my dog which include hair combs, nail clipper and hair clippers with blades of different sizes. This set is still running good till now and even my dog feels comfortable with these tools instead of getting irritated.
When you make a purchase of these products, read the grooming instruction s carefully before using them. It will help you and your dog to get familiar with the tools and you will know how to safely use them with the right technique.


----------



## thepawspaandresort (Apr 9, 2018)

I would start with breed books. You will want to learn the different breeds. Then, you can learn how to groom either through a grooming shop as an intern or with videos. I started using the Jodi Murphy series (the entire video series) and the notes from the grooming table book from melissa ver plank. When I bought the book it had a blue cover, but they have updated it since and now it has a red cover. Learn 2 Groom Dogs is another great online video source.

If you go into a grooming shop with no experience, they may start you off as a bather for a while then move you up, however, if you have some knowledge from videos this shows your are proactive about learning and many grooming shops like to see this. There are also grooming schools that are great and affordable. Paragon grooming school is a great one on the east coast.

The terrier mix you posted would benefit from being carded (not handstripped, but carded) because the terrier coat is wiry, so it helps remove that wiry undercoat. Clipping him with clippers just gets the job done faster, but carding will remove the dead wiry undercoat. Around his face, try using thinning shears  if that's an after picture of your terrier you did a great job!!


----------

